# MTB Hose mit "extra" langen Beinen gesucht



## log11 (12. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe 84cm Schrittlänge und eine recht schmale Hüfte. Dementsprechend schwierig ist es immer, passende Hose zu finden. 

Gesucht wird eine MTB Hose (nicht hauteng), mit extra langen Beinen. 
Welcher Hersteller bzw. welches Modell ist da empfehlenswert? 
Besten Dank.


----------



## SuperV4000 (15. Dezember 2021)

Moin,

den Kampf kenn ich als 193cm Spargeltarzan auch. 

Ich hab mir Anfang Herbst die lange Endura Singletrack gegoennt, und vor ein paar Wochen fuer Herbst/Winter mit der Endura MT500 Spray ergaenzt.

Beides in L. Passform perfekt. Hosenbeine gehen bis zu den Schuhen. Der Abschluss etwas enger geschnitten, aber auch nicht zu eng.
Unter die Singletrack passen die ION K-Pact Zip locker drunter.
Die Spray ist an den Knien etwas enger geschnitten, aber die K_Pacts passen trotzdem noch drunter.

Bei den Jacken orientiert sich Endura leider etwas an der klassischen Bauarbeiter-Linie von Engelbert Strauss.
Passts an den Armen, hast Du um den Bauch rum ein Zelt an.
Passts um den Bauch, hoeren die Aermel irgendwo zwischen Ellbogen und Handgelenk auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terentius (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer ähnlichen Hose. Die Hosebeine sind bei mir meistens zu kurz und die Taille viel zu weit geschnitten. Wobei ich nicht ganz so leicht bin.

@SuperV4000 
Welche Schrittlänge und welche Taillenweite hast du denn bei Größe L?


----------



## SuperV4000 (15. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich's richtig gemessen hab, hat die Singletrack eine Beininnenlänge von 82cm und die Spray von 83cm.
Bundweite hab ich auf ca. 86cm eingestellt. Durch die Bundweitenverstellung und flexiblen Bund geht aber noch etwas enger und einiges weiter. Zur Not lässt sich da auch noch ein Gürtel einziehen.


----------



## Spatzenwade (20. Dezember 2021)

Wie ist eure Schrittlänge? Bei mir sind’s 97 cm. InJeansgröße meist w34 l36. MTB-Hosen habe ich noch keine gefunden, die bei mir länger als „7/8“ ist.  Fahre daher mit RR-Tights, die älteren Rose-Thermohosen waren richtig lang; aktuelles Modell noch nicht probiert. Wenn jmd. ne wirklich lange mtb-Hose kennt, bitte Info.


----------



## Terentius (20. Dezember 2021)

@SuperV4000 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp, meine Endura Spray ist heute angekommen. Ich bin erst spät nach Hause gekommen und konnte noch keinen Test mit dem Rad machen, aber die Länge scheint trocken zu passen. Ich habe XL genommen (193cm, 95,5cm SL, 96 kg) und die passt wirklich gut überall, vor allem von der Länge her ausreichend. Dürfte allerdings auch nicht kürzer sein...


----------



## MarKurte (21. Dezember 2021)

Spatzenwade schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Schrittlänge? Bei mir sind’s 97 cm. InJeansgröße meist w34 l36. MTB-Hosen habe ich noch keine gefunden, die bei mir länger als „7/8“ ist.  Fahre daher mit RR-Tights, die älteren Rose-Thermohosen waren richtig lang; aktuelles Modell noch nicht probiert. Wenn jmd. ne wirklich lange mtb-Hose kennt, bitte Info.


Kenne ich auch....Habe ähnliche Proportionen und bisher keine passende Hose gefunden.
Hatte letzte Woche eine Norrona Fjora Flex1 Hose in L hier. Obenrum top aber leider wieder zu kurz.

Ich gebe es langsam auf und fahre, wie die letzten Jahre auch, im Winter weiterhin mit kurzer Hose.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Dezember 2021)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich gebe es langsam auf und fahre, wie die letzten Jahre auch, im Winter weiterhin mit kurzer Hose.


Endura schon ausprobiert? Die fallen tatsächlich sehr lang aus (s.o.).


----------



## MarKurte (21. Dezember 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Endura schon ausprobiert? Die fallen tatsächlich sehr lang aus (s.o.).


Danke für den Tipp und ja, ich habe die Endura MT500 Waterproof in L. Ist etwas besser aber auch nicht optimal. XL wird mir aber leider zu weit sein.
Fallen die anderen Modelle möglicherweise länger und/oder schmäler aus?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Dezember 2021)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Fallen die anderen Modelle möglicherweise länger und/oder schmäler aus?


Kann ich leider nicht sagen, einen Versuch wär's wert. Ich bin in der Singletrack II längenmäßig versunken und hab die unten büschn gekürzt.

Sonst würde ich ggf. ne XL in ner Änderungsschneiderei oben anpassen lassen  - wenn's nicht wasserdicht sein muss, geht das gut.


----------



## EnduroMic (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre mit der Revolution Race GP Pro in XL, sonst Jeansgröße W34L36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (22. Dezember 2021)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp und ja, ich habe die Endura MT500 Waterproof in L. Ist etwas besser aber auch nicht optimal. XL wird mir aber leider zu weit sein.
> Fallen die anderen Modelle möglicherweise länger und/oder schmäler aus?


Den Artikel hier hast Du gesehen?









						7Mesh Thunder Pant MTB Hose im Test: Wetterschutz für untenrum
					

Die 7Mesh Thunder Pant MTB-Hose ist eine Hose für Blitz, Donner und Gewitter. Wie sie sich geschlagen hat? Der Test!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die Hose ist extralang und lässt sich entsprechend der eigenen Beinlänge kürzen. (Bis zu 7,5cm)


----------



## MarKurte (22. Dezember 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Den Artikel hier hast Du gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen. Klingt wirklich super, aber der Preis ist natürlich eine Ansage. Mich würde interessieren wieviel das Crash replaxement kostet. Meine endura hatte nämlich nach dem ersten harmlosen sturz 3 Löcher...


----------



## Terentius (22. Dezember 2021)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp und ja, ich habe die Endura MT500 Waterproof in L. Ist etwas besser aber auch nicht optimal. XL wird mir aber leider zu weit sein.
> Fallen die anderen Modelle möglicherweise länger und/oder schmäler aus?


Meine MT500 Spray ist auf jeden Fall von der Länge her grenzwertig, da fehlen doch noch 1-2 cm,also keine Empfehlung ab ca 94 cm Schrittlänge.
XL sitzt zwar am Gesäß und Oberschenkel gut mit dem integrierten "Gürtel" (ich mache relativ viel Kraftsport) sitzt aber sonst eher locker. Aufgrund fehlender Alternativen behalte ich die Hose dennoch.


----------



## JayJay1989 (28. Januar 2022)

Ich grab den Faden auch mal wieder aus. Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche, allerdings nach einer Hose fürs Trockene. Daher fällt die 7Mesh raus.

Normale Hosengröße liegt bei 32/36...alle Enduras sind zu kurz, die Vaude extra lang sind zu weit oder zu kurz und auch sonst passt nichts Handelsübliches. Gibt es vielleicht noch Tipps?


----------



## Milsani (28. Januar 2022)

Hab 1m Schrittlänge.

Ich nutze die Trecking Hosen von Fjall Raven. Die Hosenbeine haben Überlänge von Mutti 😘kürzen lassen.
Trocknen schnell, haben viele Taschen, stabiles Gewebe, geräumig genug für Knieschoner.

M.


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht wirst bei Engelbert Strauss fündig? Hab auch 32/36 und Größe 98 passt super.
Zum Radfahren nutz ich die allerdings nicht.





						Arbeitshosen » für echte Profis | Engelbert Strauss
					

Arbeitshosen von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung möglich ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				




Hab noch ne Platzangst bulldog II in L und, ne Vaude und was mit zipoff beinen von endura. Für mich gerade so ausreichend lang.
Ansonsten nach Wanderhosen in Größe 98 oder 102 schauen. Gibts oft in Outlets zu günstigen Preisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansurf (28. Januar 2022)

Selbes Problem bei mir. Jeans in 32/36. Der Ratschlag von EnduroMic war perfekt. Revolution Race (rrgp pro). XL wäre von Länge perfekt, aber zu weit, L sitzt super und Länge auch noch gut. Klare Empfehlung. Mit Newsletter Anmeldung sind noch Prozente drin, kostet dann etwa 80€. Ich werde mir noch eine zum Wandern holen. Lg


----------



## JayJay1989 (29. Januar 2022)

hansurf schrieb:


> Selbes Problem bei mir. Jeans in 32/36. Der Ratschlag von EnduroMic war perfekt. Revolution Race (rrgp pro). XL wäre von Länge perfekt, aber zu weit, L sitzt super und Länge auch noch gut. Klare Empfehlung. Mit Newsletter Anmeldung sind noch Prozente drin, kostet dann etwa 80€. Ich werde mir noch eine zum Wandern holen. Lg


Hab die Hose jetzt auch mal bestellt und bin gespannt. Die scheinen ja auch generell ganz nette Sachen im Angebot zu haben. Preislich auch noch im Rahmen. Ich gebe Rückmeldung, wenn die Klamotten da sind.


----------



## fmax (29. Januar 2022)

Eigentlich ist es schade, dass die Hersteller hier nicht endlich auch lang / kurz Größen anbieten.
Selbst Decathlon kann das. Aber zum Glück gibt es Hersteller die es bereits Verstanden haben, wie z.B. Vaude, Gonso, Löffler und auch Mammut. Die Mammut Wanderhosen eignen sich auch sehr gut zum Biken.


----------



## Pixelsign (2. Februar 2022)

Weil wir gerade bei Decathlon sind:
Ich habe endlich DIE Hose mit der für mich perfekten Passform gefunden. Die Rockrider MTB ST 500 ist die erste Hose, welche nicht wie gefühlt bei allen anderen Herstellern hochwassermäßig daherkommt. Ich bin 181 cm groß, mit 85 cm Schrittlänge und 75 kg schwer. Trotz dieser ziemlich durchschnittlichen Maße, konnte ich bisher keine Hose finden, die beim Pedalieren und mit Knieschonern darunter (POC Joint VPD System Knee), noch bündig mit den Schuhen abschließen. Die ST 500 tut es aber und das auch noch mit einem schön eng anliegenden aber nicht einschnürenden Beinabschluss. Auch sonst ist die Hose sportlich geschnitten aber dabei schön dehnbar (besonders am Bund). Die Produktbilder spiegeln die Passform sehr gut wieder. Und das Ganze dann noch für 55 €  .

Was den ein oder anderen evtl. stören könnte: 
Es gibt bloß eine (Smartphone) Tasche, die allerdings sehr gut am hinteren Oberschenkel positioniert ist. Also wenn man sich mal seitlich lang macht und das Smartphone gern in der Hosentasche hat, ist die Unversehrtheit der Technik deutlich wahrscheinlicher.

Und der Bund ist weder verstellbar, noch gibt es Ösen für einen Gürtel. Da mir die Hose ideal passt und der Bund sehr flexibel ist, bevorzuge ich das aber sogar.


----------



## Spatzenwade (2. Februar 2022)

Da ja hier fjällräven und Engelbert Strauss genannt waren: habe beide bei jeansgröße 34/36(38) und Innenbein 97 oder 98:
Die Karl von fjäll ist definitiv lang genug (Gr 52), hat aber Baumwollanteil; bei starken Schwitzern vllt ein Problem. Außerdem sieht man nach ca 100 km mtb (mit viel Schlamm allerdings dabei) schon deutliche Reibstellen am Hintern. Bin gespannt auf die Haltbarkeit. Ansonsten ne super Wanderhose.
Von ES hab ich die Softshellartige Cargo. Fahre damit täglich auf die Arbeit im Winter. Hält nur minimalen Nieselregen ab, ist aber abends wieder trocken. Größe 114, glaube ich, jedenfalls die größte aus dem Programm. Diese Hose ist deutlich kürzer als die Karl, eigentlich 2cm zu kurz für mich, in Verbindung mit Wanderstiefeln aber „geht noch“.


----------



## Terentius (2. Februar 2022)

Ich bin bisher auch immer in einer Decathlon Wanderhose gefahren die zu kurz ist, mein Hauptproblem mit diesen Hosen ist aber die Gesäßtasche. Ab 40 km spüre ich jede Naht und das wird irgendwann ziemlich unangenehm. Deswegen finde ich die Fahrradspezifischen Hosen deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## log11 (20. Februar 2022)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade bei Decathlon sind:
> Ich habe endlich DIE Hose mit der für mich perfekten Passform gefunden. Die Rockrider MTB ST 500 ist die erste Hose, welche nicht wie gefühlt bei allen anderen Herstellern hochwassermäßig daherkommt. Ich bin 181 cm groß, mit 85 cm Schrittlänge und 75 kg schwer.



Danke für den Tipp. Prinzipiell hätte ich nichts gegen Decathlon, doch die Materialzusammensetzung der Hose soll merkwürdig sein. Vorne sehr winddurchlässig und hinten ziemlich dicht. In den Rezensionen steht, dass dadurch die Beinvorderseite stark auskühlt. Kannst du das bestätigen?
Und wie ist der Sitz /Bundbereich? Bei Matsch wäre es super, wenn der Spritzbereich halbwegs wasserundurchlässig ist.
Danke.


----------



## Pixelsign (20. Februar 2022)

log11 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Prinzipiell hätte ich nichts gegen Decathlon, doch die Materialzusammensetzung der Hose soll merkwürdig sein. Vorne sehr winddurchlässig und hinten ziemlich dicht. In den Rezensionen steht, dass dadurch die Beinvorderseite stark auskühlt. Kannst du das bestätigen?
> Und wie ist der Sitz /Bundbereich? Bei Matsch wäre es super, wenn der Spritzbereich halbwegs wasserundurchlässig ist.
> Danke.



Die Aussage kann ich keineswegs bestätigen. Ich hatte die Hose erst auf einer Tour mit ca. 3°C und recht starken Wind getragen, weil sie mir für die Temperaturen über 0°C einfach zu warm ist (hatte sie mir auch für die Tage mit deutlich unter 0 zugelegt). Auf der Tour kam nach meinem Empfinden keinerlei unangenehme Luft durch (hatte allerdings auch Knieschoner drunter, die das Wärmeempfinden sicherlich verändern). Ergänzend sei erwähnt, dass ich generell recht kälteunempfindlich bin und recht sportlich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin und dabei viel Körperwärme produziere. 

Wassertechnisch ist von hinten auch nichts durchgekommen, obwohl schon der ein oder andere Wasserkontakt zustande kam. Aber wie gut der Spritzschutz einer Hose wirklich ist, zeigt sich eh erst nach einer Weile, wenn der Sitzbereich beansprucht und die Hose mehrmals gewaschen wurde.


----------



## log11 (20. Februar 2022)

@Pixelsign , vielen Dank. Ich beziehe mich auf die Belüftungs-Stellen die offensichtlich frontseitig am Oberschenkel angebracht sind.
Klar ist das recht subjektiv, es fährt ja jeder mit seinem eigenen "sportlichen Anspruch". Aber ich bevorzuge besonders in der kalten Jahreszeit eine halbwegs windgeschützte Front. Deshalb frage ich so konkret nach.


----------



## Pixelsign (20. Februar 2022)

@log11 Da konnte ich nichts feststellen aber wie gesagt, an dem Tag war mir die Hose eh zu warm. Deswegen kann ich da leider nicht viel dazu sagen. Mein persönliches Fazit ist allerdings, die Hose erst unter 0 zu tragen, weil sehr warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (22. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Endura schon ausprobiert? Die fallen tatsächlich sehr lang aus (s.o.).


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab gerade die Endura Single Track II in S hier und die ist mir leider zu kurz. Am Bund gerade so OK. Bin 1,78m mit 84cm SL.
Weiß von Euch jemand, wie de Längenunterschied zwischen der Endura Single Track II S -> M -> L ist? Danke.


----------



## Moova (22. Februar 2022)

OK...

Und was ist denn nun mit langen Hosen ?

So 42" SL oder 105cm.....

Bisweilen war ja nur Kram für Kurzbeiner


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (22. Februar 2022)

log11 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab gerade die Endura Single Track II in S hier und die ist mir leider zu kurz. Am Bund gerade so OK. Bin 1,78m mit 84cm SL.
> Weiß von Euch jemand, wie de Längenunterschied zwischen der Endura Single Track II S -> M -> L ist? Danke.


Erstaunlich, mir geht die in Größe S bei 83cm SL gut über die Knöchel, trag sie zwar nicht als Baggy aber auch nicht in der Ritze. 
Die M hatte ich auch anprobiert, war mir viel zu lang und um die Hüfte zu weit. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass Größe S an der Hüfte fast zu eng ist, sollte die M genau die richtige für dich sein.


Moova schrieb:


> OK...
> 
> Und was ist denn nun mit langen Hosen ?
> 
> ...


Hosen in der Größen- bzw. Längenordnung sind meistens auch ziemliche Zelte, wenn von der Länge überhaupt passend. Schau dich vielleicht mal bei den auf Seite 1 genannten Wanderhosen um. Der Trend bei MTB-Hosen geht bei vielen Herstellern die letzten Jahre leider Richtung kurze Karottenhosen.


----------



## log11 (22. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, mir geht die in Größe S bei 83cm SL gut über die Knöchel, trag sie zwar nicht als Baggy aber auch nicht in der Ritze.
> Die M hatte ich auch anprobiert, war mir viel zu lang und um die Hüfte zu weit. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass Größe S an der Hüfte fast zu eng ist, sollte die M genau die richtige für dich sein.
> ...


Danke. Ich habe die S spaßeshalber mal nachgemessen. Vom Schritt bis zur Unterkante Hosenbein sind es knapp 72cm. Wenn die L wirklich 82cm lang ist, dann halte ich den Unterschied schon für äußerst erstaunlich. Richtig, ich denke auch die M wäre passend.


----------



## Mustermann_ (27. Februar 2022)

In England gibt es individuell gefertigte MTB-Hosen. Hat jemand hiermit bereits Erfahrung?


			https://dirtyridesmtbapparel.co.uk/shop/dra-mens-flex-mtb-pants/
		



			https://dirtyridesmtbapparel.co.uk/shop/mtb-pants/


----------



## Moova (1. März 2022)

Und dabei so billig - ist ja der erste Ansatz überhaupt für lange Hosen - endlich geht das hier mal in die richtige Richtung

Die anderen bis 103cm in XXXXL Weite - ja so rannte ich als Azubi rum. Die Gräten schauten unten raus und ich paßte in ein Bein der Latzhose......

Ein Vorteil fett zu werden - endlich gibt es Klamotten die passen 

Hab da nachgefragt - die Maße sind "waste/inseam"

50" Inseam = 130cm - WOW das sind lange Beine


----------



## Mustermann_ (1. März 2022)

Es gibt übrigens auch noch einen 20% Gutschein dafür. Ich möchte diesen aber nicht öffentlich einstellen. Wer wirklich etwas bestellen möchte, kann mich anschreiben.


----------



## Xrunfun (8. März 2022)

hansurf schrieb:


> Selbes Problem bei mir. Jeans in 32/36. Der Ratschlag von EnduroMic war perfekt. Revolution Race (rrgp pro). XL wäre von Länge perfekt, aber zu weit, L sitzt super und Länge auch noch gut. Klare Empfehlung. Mit Newsletter Anmeldung sind noch Prozente drin, kostet dann etwa 80€. Ich werde mir noch eine zum Wandern holen. Lg


Sonst schon mal bei den Bergson Wander-/Regenhosen geschaut, die gibt es in Xlong!? Hab in Jeans auch 29W 36L Hosenlänge.  Ich komme zwar auch mit den o.g. Endura klar,  hab Vaude und Bergson als Regenhosen über RR-tights und zum Wandern eine Fjällraven Regenhose in "Raw"Länge also schon extralang zum selbst umnähen (lassen).


----------



## log11 (11. März 2022)

@Xrunfun , danke für den Tipp mit Bergson. Die haben ja sogar Radhosen im Angebot. Größe 98 hat bei einer Taile von 84 eine Innenbeinlänge von 86 cm. Das ist schon sehr ordentlich lang, werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (27. April 2022)

@Xrunfun , nochmal vielen Dank mit dem Tipp bzgl. Langgrößen bei Bergson.
Ich habe mir die Bergson CAMPAIN in 94 gekauft und bin mit der Passform und der Beinlänge äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## Terentius (5. Mai 2022)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an @Xrunfun. Ich habe mir die Bergson Patti bestellt in 110. Kommt mir zwar ein bisschen zu weit vor, 108 wäre optimal, aber passt soweit. Ein kleines bisschen länger könnte die aber für meine SL 95,5 schon sein, da fehlen aber auch nur zwei cm. Wasserabweisend ist die allerdings nicht, bin gerade damit 30km gemütlich gefahren und war nach einer Minute leichten Regen sofort klatschnass, dafür war die Hose aber nach 10 Minuten Trockenheit auch wieder fast komplett trocken. Für Minusgrade wäre mir die Hose aber zu luftig. Fühlt sich auf jeden Fall sehr bequem an, keine ungünstigen Nähte oä. Würde ich mir nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Flo_Ri (22. September 2022)

Servus langbeinige Störche, 
Ich konnte mein Glück kaum fassen als ich die ION Pants Srub in Grösse S und die ION Shelter Pants 4W Softshell in Grösse M anprobiertet hatte. Bei Jeans trage ich 31/36 und die beiden Hosen passen nahezu perfekt. Am End ist das für den ein oder anderen von euch auch eine coole Option 💪


----------



## Schmalte (22. September 2022)

Danke für den Input. Wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge?


----------



## Flo_Ri (22. September 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Danke für den Input. Wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge?


191 cm bei 90 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## tequesta (23. September 2022)

Flo_Ri schrieb:


> 191 cm bei 90 cm Schrittlänge


Falscher thread. Das sind keine langen Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gluehhops (23. September 2022)

Hi, ich kann zum Thema lange Hosen mit Radfahreignung Alberto empfehlen: https://www.albertoshop.de/hosen/alberto-bike/ 
z.B. trage ich in der Übergangszeit gerne Alberto Tapered Fit House-Boz-WR 35252951/999 / , schwarz, 34/36 mit 1,98m x 85kg und 98cm SL

Kennt zufällig jemand *Beinlinge*, die mit diesen Maßen passen könnten? Ich habe schon mehrere XL-Modelle probiert (Endura, Castelli..) aber bislang kam keins auch nur annähernd über die Fußknöchel, ohne dass die kompletten Oberschenkel freilagen


----------



## Milsani (23. September 2022)

Habe jetzt diese hier bestellt https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bundhosen/cargohose-e-s-vision-stretch-herren-3160100-62001-1.html

passt mir bei 1m Beinlänge in 110 perfekt und dank der Stretcheinsätze sehr bequem zu tragen. Mäßig dicke Knieschützer passen auch noch gut drunter. Kostet weniger als die Hälfte der zuvor von mir empfohlenen Fjäell Raven Hosen

M.


----------



## MarKurte (Mittwoch um 19:33)

Servus zusammen,
Ich hab es auch noch versucht und mir einige Hosen bestellt.
Habe Schrittlänge 98cm, 200cm Körperlänge und keinen Arsch. In Jeans habe ich 32/36 o. 33/36

Folgende Hosen habe ich nun angehabt:
-100% R-Core X Pant Gr. 34: Deutlich zu kurz
-TLD Skyline in Gr. 34: Etwas besser aber auch zu kurz
-Ion 4w Softshell Gr. L: deutlich besser, aber gefiel mir optisch nicht
-Ion Pants Scrub Gr. L: noch minimal zu kurz,

Werde die Pants Scrub in L behalten. Ist zwar nicht perfekt aber bisher die längste Bikehose, die ich an hatte.


----------



## Schmalte (Mittwoch um 19:36)

Enduro probiert? Die fand ich recht lang


----------



## MarKurte (Mittwoch um 19:49)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Enduro probiert? Die fand ich recht lang


Meinst du endura? Davon hab ich die mt500 Regenhose. Die ist kürzer und weiter als die Ion Scrub

Oder meinst du die leatt enduro? Falls ja, welche genau?


----------

